# OK, here's another Z...



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

steve77


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet old school. I s that a 77 280? My father in-law has a 77 280 that needs alot of love sitting in his drive way.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Sweeeeeet ride!!


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

looks like its in very good condition - a very nice ride


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Was that at MSA yesterday? I think I saw it.  

Nice.

Someday I'd like a cherry 240Z to go with my other Z.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, it was there...second car from the bandstand on the entrance side....There were five of us there together from Central Coast Z Car Club. You might have noticed the red 32TT next to me!

steve77


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Une voiture zed, es-tu francais?  Pretty unique nickname!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Non, Amercain. Je parle francais um peu. Unfortunately, I could not get that 'i' in there for the plate! But I got the half-space, that was the best I could do... Mostly only Canadians know what it is--or are able to guess...I thought about doing it phonetically, like Z WATURE or Z WATCHR, but that would just REALLY screw up English-speakers! They would think you were a Z watcher. Most people just think I vote regularly!

steve77z


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Middy, I saw your car at the show too. Very VERY nice.

steve77z


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you!!


----------

